# Santini arm and leg warmers in O.C.?



## HUGH (Aug 6, 2004)

I'm looking for a bike shop in the Orange County/ Los Angeles area that stocks Santini arm and leg warmers. Any help would be great!!

Thanks!

HUGH


----------



## DurtGurl (Jul 16, 2005)

Isn't SoCal supposed to be warm and sunny  ?


----------



## colnago_ed (Jan 14, 2006)

Here u go, the best seller on ebay  have fun with your shopping


----------



## colnago_ed (Jan 14, 2006)

sorry, guess I forgot the link  http://nonstopciclismo.com/


----------

